# GPO Opening Hours?



## Dublin3124 (4 Feb 2012)

Hi, does anyone know what time the GPO closes at tonight and if it opens on Sunday? Many thanks


----------



## Smashbox (4 Feb 2012)

_      GPO Opening Hours: _​     Mon 8:30 - 6:00; 
Tue 8:30 - 6:00; 
Wed 8:30 - 6:00; 
Thu 8:30 - 6:00; 
Fri 8:30 - 6:00; 
Sat 8:30 - 6:00


_Latest Time of Posting: _​         6.00pm


----------



## Dublin3124 (4 Feb 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## Smashbox (4 Feb 2012)

Thats ok


----------

